# Two New Neck Knives



## Jeffriesw (Feb 24, 2017)

I have to brag just a bit about two new neck knives I just received from one of the knife makers on here. I liked the one I bought from him a number of years ago so much, that I bought one each for my two sons. Sorry for the picture quality, I took them with my iphone on my desk blotter at work and I could not figure out how to rotate them. 

Scott does some outstanding work, does he not?


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice knives, I like the red handles and sheaths.


----------



## marknga (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes he does.
Outstanding.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 25, 2017)

Sweet!  I like his work!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 26, 2017)

Outstanding!!!! Looks like a razors edge!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 28, 2017)

I like that spine work very much


----------

